# Trek for NERITE Snails



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello everyone! I would like to share my trek for rare nerite snails here in the southern part of the Philippines. You will see here where these amazing little creatures could be found in the wild. Perhaps you could also find some in similar locations in your area. Do take photos if you could so we would know these colorful critters could also be found in other parts of the world. I have no doubts there are other colorful and uniquely designed Nerites where you are. 

*A. Nerite Habitat* 























































*B. Here are some of the Nerites I found today from this location.*


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok now I know everyones home land gets to be a normal site for them to see but man that would be a beautiful place to go see. Nice habitat pics, those red ones stand out like a sore thumb lol.


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 17, 2011)

Question for you, from looking around on line Nerites seem to need salt/brackish to breed. How far from the ocean is that location?


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

well he said southern part of the Philippines... considering he's not near the main inlands IE Manila Quezon city etc... he's most likely very close to the ocean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice pics bro! Where's this location? I'm from (used to live) Laguna 


- Message posted using Tapatalk app via iPad -


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

Very nice! I didn't see those guys in our province for sure!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Dang, those are some awesome snails! We do have nerite species native to the U.S. (at least the southernmost part thereof), but none so colorful and well patterned. I do agree that the bright red and gold ones stick out - I wonder how they manage to survive right alongside the better-camouflaged stripy brown ones...

For your comparison, here are some shots of a brackish runoff pond on the emerald coast of Florida that we found a bunch of olive nerites (Neritina reclivata) in:





































Like I said, totally not as exciting as your snails...


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow, the would be awesome to go out and be able to find those!


----------



## Holly12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Those snails were gorgeous! Were you allowed to take any home with you or did you have to leave them in the wild?


----------



## SHWAGert (Nov 10, 2011)

Amazing! There seem to be several in most of the photos, were they hard to find or were they all over the place?


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Disturbed said:


> Ok now I know everyones home land gets to be a normal site for them to see but man that would be a beautiful place to go see. Nice habitat pics, those red ones stand out like a sore thumb lol.


You are very welcome to visit Disturbed!


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Disturbed said:


> Question for you, from looking around on line Nerites seem to need salt/brackish to breed. How far from the ocean is that location?


I have been trekking for nerites and the places where they are usually found are freshwater springs near a river or creek that is 1km or nearer the sea.


----------



## MsNeoShrimp (Jul 15, 2012)

vandominic said:


> I have been trekking for nerites and the places where they are usually found are freshwater springs near a river or creek that is 1km or nearer the sea.


I would LOVE to go collect these if they had any in CA


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 11, 2010)

Interesting. I wonder if any of them can complete their entire life cycle in freshwater.



vandominic said:


> I have been trekking for nerites and the places where they are usually found are freshwater springs near a river or creek that is 1km or nearer the sea.


----------



## MsNeoShrimp (Jul 15, 2012)

dougolasjr said:


> Interesting. I wonder if any of them can complete their entire life cycle in freshwater.


They can, its just they won't be able to reproduce


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

more photos in my other threads


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 11, 2010)

I know they can live just fine in FW I meant be able to breed and have offspring that grow to adult and breed.


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

they cannot successfully breed in captivity even in a brackish tank.


----------



## xenxes (Aug 1, 2012)

WOW that's beautiful! I wish I lived by pretty/exotic species


----------

